# Neues Userpic.



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Hallo erstmal ,
wie ihr links sehen könnt, habe ich ein neues Userpic.
gebastelt.
Ich hätte gerne ein bisschen Lob/Kritik von euch , um es weiter zu verbessern. 
Also: schreibt mal schön 
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

*grummel* keiner antwortet .


----------



## Mindstorm (27. September 2001)

yau, ist eigentlich net schlecht. die farben gefallen mir persönlich net so gut... naja.


----------



## disaster_02 (27. September 2001)

Doch.... sieht geil aus!! find ich.. aber du darfst nicht ne halbe stunde nachdem du den thread aufmachst rummeckern das noch keiner was dazu geschrieben hat


----------



## Kugu (27. September 2001)

Gefällt mir, nur die Schrift hasse ich beinah genauso stark wie Brooklyn Kid


--edit   nur eine Kritik meinerseits ;-)


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. September 2001)

1. ZU BUNT!!! Ich vinde es VIEL zu bunt, alle farben durcheinander
2. Die idee kenn ich doch (auch ein user hier)
3. Nicht motzen wenn keiner schreibt!
4. Mach ein neues


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

@ disaster_02: Ich bin ja schon ruhig 
@ Kugu: Man kann es halt nicht jedem Recht machen, Fonts sind halt Geschmacksache. Und je nachdem wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind, kannst du Jahre lang suchen, bis du einen Font findest, der beiden Personen gefällt.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

@ smallB: Ist gut, ich setze mich dran, sobald ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Mindstorm (27. September 2001)

'grins'


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

-Das soll jetzt keine Spammerei sein -
@ smallB: Ich hab hier noch kein Userpic. in der Art gesehen (ausser das eine Auge, das man ja hier sehr oft sieht).
Kannst mir ja mal sagen, wer so etwas schonmal gemacht hat, wenn du dich erinnerst.


----------



## ephiance (27. September 2001)

hehe meinste meins?


----------



## Mindstorm (27. September 2001)

... oder meins? 

wie habt ihr beiden eigentlich diesen skalenrand gemacht?


----------



## nanda (27. September 2001)

Hi Mindstorm, hi AnonymerSurfer,

seit ihr geschwister und habt nur ein bild auf eurer platte oder was ?(pls nicht auf den schlips getreten fühlen!!!)

neee, jetzt mal ernst. die glotzbäppel haben natürlich einen hohen wiedererkennungswert. aber wenn zwei das gleich tun, ... 

ich finde, die positionierung, deckkraft und grösse des auges sollte geändert werden, dann ist es nicht so wild, wenn es schon was ähnliches gibt. es wird natürlich auch immer schwieriger, ein neues motiv zu finden. deshalb sollte man mit variationen arbeiten.

ansonsten ist mir die geschichte auch ein bisschen zu bund. na ja, geschmachssache.

ansonsten nicht schlecht, wenn die nicht mittige vertikale positionierung des "anonymer" so gedacht war (wahrscheinlich wieder das blöde "y") 

schau dir mein pic an, dann tröstest du dich von ganz alleine *g*


----------



## Comander_Keen (27. September 2001)

Die ganzen Augen in euren Userpics nerven mit der Weile *gg*

MfG Comander_Keen


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Du machst einfach ein neues Bild (ich habe 10 mal 10 Pixel genommen)
mit einem transparenten Hintergrund.
Dann malst du am Anfang einen durchgehenden vertikalen Strich an den linken Rand. Dann noch 4 etwas kürzere Striche (etwas länger als bis zur Bildmitte) mit jeweils ein bisschen (bei 10 mal 10 Pixel musst du 1 Pixel nehmen) Platz dazwischen.
Wichtig ist: Am rechten Rand musst du Abstand lassen (in der Menge, die du auch zwischen den Strichen verwendet hast).
Dann gehst du ins Edit Menü und klickst auf Define as Pattern.
In deinem Bild markierst du dann den oberen Rand mit dem Auswahl Werkzeug und machst einen rechtsklick darauf.
Im darauf folgenden Menü klickst du auf Fill.
Im oberen Dropdown Menü klickst du dann Pattern an und wählst im unteren deine Skala aus.
Fertig.


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. September 2001)

@darkmesh, GENAU!!!

Das mein ich, sieht, meiner meinung nach, sehr anlich aus
http://www.tutorials.de/avatar.php?userid=2130&dateline=1001432901


----------



## nanda (27. September 2001)

oder drei ...

vielleicht sollten wir einen eigenen treat eröffnen und ein bißchen sammeln.


----------



## ephiance (27. September 2001)

zeigt mir eure augen  
ich finds nich schlümm wenn ich kopiert werde ich mag nur augen die sehn irgendwie cool aus und gucken einen immmer an egal wohin man geht


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Also, das gleiche Bild habe ich definitiv nicht verwendet.
Das Auge war nämlich aus einem grösseren Bild ausgeschnitten (mal ganz davon abgesehen , dass es dem anderen garnicht ähnlich sieht).

Ich habe übrigens ein neues Pic. gemacht, guckt euch das bitte auch mal an.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Habe ich doch glatt das Bild vergessen


----------



## Nakuma (27. September 2001)

Sieht nach einigen Tutorials aus und keinerlei eigenen persönlichen Style.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Ich habe zwar keinerlei Effekte angewendet, aber wenn du meinst da sind Tutorials drin...
Ich habe noch nie ein Tutorial gesehen, in dem so etwas beschrieben wird.


----------



## nanda (27. September 2001)

@ AnonymerSurfer

ob tut oder nicht, lass dich nicht ärgern. 

1. die tuts werden created, damit man sie benutzt
2. eigenen style oder sowas gibt es schon lange nicht mehr - schaut euch doch im web um - es gibt nichts !!!, was es nicht schon einmal irgendwo gegeben hat. es wird halt nur ein bißchen anders zusammengewurschtelt.


wollte dich mal fragen, wie du das mit den animationen in den pics machst. nicht grundsätzlich, sondern nur, welches prog du hast und ob du die abstände zwischen den elementen per hand reinfriemelst.

thanxxx


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Für die Animationen benutze ich Adobe Image Ready.
Die Abstände müssen sogar per Hand reingemacht werden, da du für jedes neue Element eine neue Ebene benutzen musst.
Bei dem letzten Bild war es besonders aufwendig, da ich nachher 22 Ebenen mit je einem Balken hatte. Die Abstände waren nicht sonderlich schwierig , da ich jeweils 1 Pixel zwischen den Balken freigelassen habe. Übrigens: Für die Abstände nimmst du besser die Pfeiltasten auf der Tastatur, weil du damit nicht zur Seite verrutschen kannst.
Ausserdem kannst du dir merken wieviele Tastendrücke/Pixel der Abstand zwischen deinen Elementen ist.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Ich habe übrigens noch ein Pic. gemacht,
ich hoffe jetzt ist genug persönlicher Style drin.


----------



## nanda (27. September 2001)

jetzt müssten eigentlich alle zufrieden sein.

aber bestimmt kommt der ein oder andere mit:
1. zu farblos
2. was soll der blinkende Punkt und das online (gibts da etwa eine schnittstelle zu ICQ?)
3. das anonymer müßte höher sein
4. das surfer kann man schlecht lesen
usw.

die mischung machts

meine meinung? nimm das online und den punkt raus (nimm die balken oder quadrate), das "surfer" höher, die skalen oben und unten (aber jetzt rumdrehen) wieder rein , schrift ein bißchen kräftiger und fertig ist der lack.

bin kein klugsch***er, ist nur subjektive meinung

greets


----------



## Nakuma (27. September 2001)

2 ist besser. Und Tuts sind dafür das man nen ungefähren Eindruck von den Funktionen für PS hat und dann mixt man sich das halt alles selbst zusammen.


----------



## nanda (27. September 2001)

exakt, die 2. version ist vielleicht wirklich die beste alternative, bevor du noch stunden an dem pic feilst.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Mag sein, ich habe auf jeden Fall noch ein Pic. gemacht.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der linke Punkt garnicht blinkt,
das würde dann im Userpic berichtigt werden.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Übrigens, das zweite Bild kann ich leider nicht verwenden,
weil es 10,2kb Anstatt 10kb groß ist.


----------



## ephiance (27. September 2001)

wie viele usapix willse noch machen ?also mir gefiel das erste was du jetzt drinne hast am besten !


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Ich mache so viele , bis ich eins habe, das mir gefällt und unter 10kb
groß ist. Kann also noch etwas dauern.


----------



## ephiance (27. September 2001)

ich mag meins  
wieso gefällt dir dein jetziges nich ? ich finds gut...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Mir gefällt es eigentlich auch, aber das zweite finde ich doch einen Tick besser.


----------



## ephiance (27. September 2001)

es is deine entscheidung


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Ja, leider hat die Dateigröße mir die Entscheidung schon abgenommen.
*grummel*


----------



## Comander_Keen (27. September 2001)

dein erstes gefällt mir besser... finde den grünton sehr passend.


----------



## Mindstorm (27. September 2001)

@ anonymer surfer,

haste dein bild als gif gespeichert??? dann solltest du eigentlich keine großen probs bekommen. vielleicht noch die farben ein bisserl begrenzen, so dass es net auffällt und dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. September 2001)

@anonymer surfer, du kannst bei imageReady einfach auf 4-fach klicken, dann zeigt er dir 4 bilder, die kompremiert sind, das 4. ist dann  meist das kleinste an kb, nur ein tip falls du es nicht gemacht hast


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Oh danke, hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (28. September 2001)

So, ich habe noch ein Pic. gemacht, die Animation ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut geworden (mach ich besser wenn ich Lust und Zeit habe).
Also, sagt mir eure meinung!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (28. September 2001)

*grummel*
Habe ich doch glatt wieder das Bild vergessen.
Hier ist es.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (28. September 2001)

Ein weiser Mensch hat mal einen "Edit-Button" erfunden, mit dessen Hilfe man nicht 3 Postings aus einem einzigen machen muss. Derjenige, der ihn ohne fremde Hilfe findet, darf ihn natürlich auch behalten


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (28. September 2001)

Du kannst aber über die Edit Funktion keine Datei anhängen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. September 2001)

mal so ne frage, habt ihr nen augen-tick?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (28. September 2001)

Das Thema hatte wir doch schon vorher in diesem Thread.
Die Augen sehen halt einfach gut aus.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. September 2001)

nun wirklich behandelt wurde diese aussage nicht.

noch was anderes.. musst du diesen großen banner + php code in deiner signatur haben?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (28. September 2001)

Nein, deshalb lasse ich sie ja meistens weg.


----------

